# Perry GA lease



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Jun 12, 2005)

I told a fellow landowner that I would post this for him, approx. 90 acres in Houston County on Flat Creek for lease. Near the Ag. Center in Perry GA. Prop. is about half open and the other half swamp hardwoods. He wants $1,500.00 a year plus insurance(about $200.)Seems a bit high, but I know the area and there are some big deer and hogs on that creek. If you are interested PM me for his number or questions, so he is not overrun with people just calling to ask him questions and not really interested.
                              thanks,
                                jeff


----------



## marknga (Jun 12, 2005)

pm sent.


----------



## Harvester (Jun 12, 2005)

Is that the land that a beaver pond or two to the east,  a couple of tower stands in the field?


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Jun 12, 2005)

*perry lease*

I believe it is, what do you know about it?


----------



## Harvester (Jun 12, 2005)

Flint Basin Deer Manager said:
			
		

> I believe it is, what do you know about it?




A neighbor of mine and a friend of his had the lease a few years ago(his first season deer hunting)and we hunted together at his or my place.  There was one vehicle access on the south east side and on the northeast side had put a road in for development of homes.(I dont know if there is any houses yet)  It wasnt bad land.  I believe 5 were harvested.  nice 6 pt that my buddy got when I was with him and a very nice first buck.  There was about 15 acres of food plots in the open area and surrounded by planted pines on the north,  hardwoods on the west  and south. East side has about 5 acres of scrubs and the ponds.  Access was the only problem.  You had to come in from the East and depending on the wind and 2 hunters there wasnt much chance for on of us.  A tower stand is in the Esat central part of the field,  Pretty nice one too.  A short tower stand on the north fence line,  not too bad also.  my freind only wanted to hunt the field but the southwest corner didnt look too bad.  You cannot see the whole field with those 2 stands which is a good thing for me.  wasnt too sure if the creek was in the lease or not,  I drive by there a few times a week and the land is a couple hundred yards off the road.I do see deer and have seen hogs in the area.  You are right about the price being a little steep.  If anyone is interested I wouldnt mind showing the area I only live about 5 miles away.


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Jun 12, 2005)

Sounds like the prop., I have a farm south of reynolds that is great deer and turkey hunting, but was looking for some hog hunting.I looked at prop.(on Flat creek) and saw hog sign but its a bit much for mainly hog land. If you know of any hog land in that area or west to reynolds south to ogethorpe, i wish you would PM me with any info. Thanks for your help!
                           jeff


----------



## gtaff (Jun 12, 2005)

That does seem high.  That is about 16 to 17 dollars an acre.  I might would have thought about it if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Harvester (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not positive but i'm sure its negotiable.


----------



## BassAngler (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hunting Property*

I would be very interested in leasing this land for me and my father to hunt, could you pm me his number.  I would like to see the land first


----------



## dherrin (Jun 14, 2005)

I sent you a pm last night, look forward to hearing from you. Im very interested in this land for me and my kids.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Jeff, My good friend is pastor of First Baptist in Reynolds. Do you know any folks in the area? I have been talking with him about doing some hunting with him in the area. 
Murdock


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Jun 14, 2005)

*Reynolds hunting*

Hey Murdock,
 I know a lot of people in the area, I don't live on my farm but I am there working or hunting a least 100 days a year. If you get the opportunity to hunt the area it is great. Some areas are better than others(of course) my farm is south of reynolds on the taylor/macon co. line.Great area, big deer!  good luck, if you have any questions about an area pm me as i know the area well.
                              jeff


----------



## Murdock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Jeff, Sent you a pm.
Murdock


----------



## Gillis (Jun 20, 2005)

Jeff

 I am Interested about  the land.please return Reply Back

Thanks 

 Dobie


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Jun 21, 2005)

*lease pending....*

Talked to landowner, lease pending. Please no more pms.
                    Thanks,
                      jeff


----------



## Toddmann (Sep 7, 2005)

Would this guy be interested in selling this property and if so how much.


----------

